# Background-Image, Breite im Responsive Design



## mikkele (25. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

ich verzweifle grad a bissl.
Ich erstelle ne Seite mit dem BeTheme in Wordpress.
Das Beitragsbild der Seite übernimmt es in den Subheader. Der wird in der Desktopdarstellung auch gut dargestellt, nur in der Smartphone-Variante bekomme ich nicht hin, dass das Bild verkleinert wird.
Das müsste ich doch im custom css mit

{ background-attachment: local; }

hinbekommen?

Das wäre die Seite:
investraum.com/entwickeln/ 

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?
Danke und lg
Mikkele


----------



## mikkele (26. Januar 2018)

hmmmm ... ist das Problem nicht zu lösen oder so offensichtlich, dass sich hier alle denken "Da soll er mal selber draufkommen"? ;-)


----------



## Kalito (26. Januar 2018)

oder es liegt daran, dass nicht jeder ein CSS-Crack ist bzw. Zeit hat. 

Nun zu deiner Frage: Da das Bild auch beim Kleiner-ziehen des Desktopbrowser irgendwann  komisch aussieht vemute ich den Fehler nicht dem Parameter. Kann es sein, dass das Bild zu groß ist?


----------



## mikkele (26. Januar 2018)

Hallo Kalito, danke für deine Antwort, ich kam mir irgendwie grad so verloren vor 

Die größe des Bildes müsste eigentlichs schon passen, ich möchte, dass das Bild beim Phone in der Breite mehr oder weniger ganz dargestellt wird (Li und Re dürfen vielleicht 20% abgeschnitten werden).


----------



## Kalito (26. Januar 2018)

Wenn auch etwas älter, aber vielleicht hilft es:

https://css-tricks.com/responsive-images-css/
https://entwickler.de/online/web/5-tipps-responsive-images-html-173375.html


----------



## mikkele (26. Januar 2018)

danke dir, ich schau's mir gleich an


----------

